# Nintendo 3ds



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Both my kids (Girls) have Nintendo dsi's at the min with about 30 games on an R4 card.
Now for Christmas we are going to get them a 3ds each now i know the normal ds games work on them but would the r4 cards (i know they would be in 2d and not in 3d).
And can you get a r4 cards or equivalent for the 3ds that plays 3ds games :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I will check for you as I have 3DS and wife a DSI


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just checked and NO the R4 card won't work on the 3DS or at least it never on mine.

Don't forget there is a new 2DS that is out and can be had for the same money as a 3DS and is compatable with all ds games.

Don't pay anymore than 100 for either the 2DS or 3DS for console only.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers for that Mate its the 3ds they are after when i checked Smyths Toystore they are £140 each new and Argos is £145 each


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Is that with a game as a package or console only

Console only 99.99 her but its only click and collect now so not sure on stock levels
Near you

http://www.blockbuster.co.uk/product/buy-online/ds/console/260203/nintendo-3ds-cosmo-black.htm


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thats console only for £140 http://www.smythstoys.com/consoles-281sc/nintendo-3ds-coral-pink-115032003itm.aspx?qwSessionID=60aa74f6-28ad-45ad-9a72-ae0245923d1a

Will have a better check of Blockbusters :thumb:

Just seen its £100 for the black one in Blockbusters but it says 2011 wonder if there is any fifference between a 2011 and the ones from Smyths


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't think there's a difference to be honest. They seem to be holding their price well. I remember I paid 112 off Amazon when they first came out for an aqua blue one which I barely use these days but I have just bought Shinobi for 4.99 brand new so there are some cheap game bargains out there


----------

